
How the Blockchain Will Transform the Domain Name Business - ca98am79
http://cointelegraph.com/news/114050/change-is-coming-how-the-blockchain-will-transform-the-domain-name-business
======
MichaelCrawford
I can see the point of using the blockchain for cryptocurrency. What puzzles
me is why the business world regards the blockchain as Mannah from Heaven.

